# GNAP trouble

## jtrooney

I'm trying to get GNAP to power a router that I'm putting together with little luck. I have followed the users guide to create a basic GNAP iso and loaded it onto a compact flash card. Problem is that it starts booting and when it gets to the point where it decompresses the kernel it just sits there. Any idea?

----------

## hairyfeet

If you're using syslinux-3.x try downgrading to 2.13.

HTH

----------

## jtrooney

I'm just using the basic gnap setup...any idea as to how to downgrad the syslinux package? I'm very new to GNAP

----------

## jtrooney

Ok well i started by building my own gnap core and going from there. My problem is that when i build the livecd-stage2 fails...everything prior is fine. Here is the output generated...any help would be greatly appriciated. 

```
Running action sequence: setup_environment

Running action sequence: run_local

Running command "cp /usr/lib/gnap/specs/kernel.config /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap

/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/var/tmp/gentoo.config"

Running command "/bin/bash /usr/lib/catalyst/livecd/runscript/default-runscript.

sh kernel '1' 'gentoo' '=sys-kernel/hardened-sources' 'GNAP-1.7'"

None

None

!!! catalyst: Runscript kernel build failed

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "modules/livecd_stage2_target.py", line 309, in run_local

    self.build_kernel()

  File "modules/livecd_stage2_target.py", line 294, in build_kernel

    "Runscript kernel build failed")

  File "/usr/lib/catalyst/modules/catalyst_support.py", line 98, in cmd

    raise CatalystError,myexc

CatalystError: <unprintable instance object>

None

!!! catalyst: Runscript aborting due to error.

```

----------

## hairyfeet

You should downgrade the syslinux package on your system with a simple 

```

emerge "=syslinux-2.13" 

```

The GNAP core it self is fine, it is just the new syslinux package that fails to create bootable CF cards, at least with GNAP.

HTH

----------

## jtrooney

Got passed that....Now when I use gnap_make to build the core...I get an error when building livecd2 Anyone?

```
Can't find required directory /usr/src/linux

Gentoo Catalyst, version 1.1.9

Copyright 2003-2005 The Gentoo Foundation

Distributed under the GNU General Public License version 2

Using command line specified Catalyst configuration file, /etc/catalyst/catalyst.conf

Setting storedir to default value "/var/tmp/catalyst"

Setting portdir to default value "/usr/portage"

Setting distdir to config file value "/usr/portage/distfiles"

Setting options to config file value "pkgcache kerncache"

Setting sharedir to config file value "/usr/lib/catalyst"

Package cache support enabled.

Kernel cache support enabled.

Building natively for x86

Running action sequence: dir_setup

Setting up directories...

Running action sequence: unpack_and_bind

Copying livecd-stage1 result to new livecd-stage2 work directory...

Running command "rsync -a --delete /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage1-x86-20050721/* /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721"

Unpacking portage tree snapshot...

Running command "tar xjpf /var/tmp/catalyst/snapshots/portage-20050721.tar.bz2 -C /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/usr"

Configuring profile link...

Running command "rm -f /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/etc/make.profile"

Running command "ln -sf ../usr/portage/profiles/uclibc/x86/linux26 /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/etc/make.profile"

Running action sequence: chroot_setup

Setting up chroot...

Running command "cp /etc/resolv.conf /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/etc"

Running command "mv /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/etc/hosts /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/etc/hosts.bck"

Running command "cp /etc/hosts /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/etc/hosts"

Running command "rm -f /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/etc/make.conf"

Running action sequence: setup_environment

Running action sequence: run_local

cleaning previous livecd-stage2 build

Running command "rm -rf /var/tmp/catalyst/builds/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721"

Running command "cp /root/gnap/specs/kernel.config /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/gnap/livecd-stage2-x86-20050721/var/tmp/gentoo.config"

Running command "/bin/bash /usr/lib/catalyst/livecd/runscript/default-runscript.sh kernel '1' 'gentoo' '=sys-kernel/genkernel' 'GNAP-1.7'"

None

None

!!! catalyst: Runscript kernel build failed

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "modules/livecd_stage2_target.py", line 309, in run_local

    self.build_kernel()

  File "modules/livecd_stage2_target.py", line 294, in build_kernel

    "Runscript kernel build failed")

  File "/usr/lib/catalyst/modules/catalyst_support.py", line 98, in cmd

    raise CatalystError,myexc

CatalystError: <unprintable instance object>

None

!!! catalyst: Runscript aborting due to error.

```

----------

## jtrooney

bump

----------

## jtrooney

Well I got those issues fixed...however the original problem remains. When i boot off of a default gnap core it gets to the point were it decompresses the kernel ok then sits at "loading kernel". Any idea as to what i can do with this? I already downgraded syslinux, but i don't think that that is the issue, being that i am able to boot the compact flash care...just the kernel issue. Thanks in advance

----------

## hairyfeet

I'm not sure what the issue is but you could try asking on #gentoo-gnap on freenode.

----------

## Koon

If you are on a system that just has serial console (like Soekris boxen) it may be that you're missing the kernel messages because you didn't specify the "-s" parameter (that tells GNAP to dump kernel messages to serial console).

Otherwise, GNAP 1.8 is out, the docs have been rewritten and are much clearer now.

-K

----------

## jtrooney

Actually It turned out the be trouble with the serial port on the system...replaced the motherboard and all is well. I didn't however have one last question....Is there anyway to use a different bootloader? I ask because this system is going to be at a remote location and I would like to beable to have a failover partion...looks as if lilo would be best for this case. Thanks in advance

----------

## Koon

 *jtrooney wrote:*   

> Is there anyway to use a different bootloader? I ask because this system is going to be at a remote location and I would like to beable to have a failover partion...looks as if lilo would be best for this case.

 

The gnap_overlay script calls syslinux but you should be able to modify the script so that it uses lilo instead. If you manage to do it, you can send me a patch and I'll try to include lilo as an option in a future release.

-K

----------

